# 64 Impala Driveshaft



## slick_oo

:uh: 

Ok I need some help...

I have a 64 Impala I put hydros in. I'm using the stock rear end, stock upper and lower rear control arms (reinforced not lengthen), stock pan hard bar.

I put a TH350 transmission in it. But I had to cut the front section of the driveshaft to fit 'cause the transmission tail is longer than the powerglide.

So the front section of the driveshaft is cut and balanced b4 the center bearing. The second half of the drive shaft which is from the center bearing to the rear diff is stock.

Now I hit the switch for the fist time in this car since all this work has been done and the driver rear wheel moves forward closer to the front of the car than thee passenger side is this normal?

AND I ripped the center bearing out from its location....Actual the rear driveshaft pushed forward and the center bearing support ripped out from the frame...If I used a heavy duty center bearing would that help?

To my understanding the center bearing is bolted to the frame and it’s not supposed to move. Now because the rear piece driveshaft is stock...this shouldn't happen?


What could be the problem here? 



:uh:


----------



## littlerascle59

You prolly need a telescopic drive shaft maybe. :dunno:


----------



## slick_oo

TTT


----------



## Firefly

What size cylinders do you have in the rear?


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by slick_oo_@Mar 3 2010, 09:24 PM~16790867
> *:uh:
> 
> Ok I need some help...
> 
> I have a 64 Impala I put hydros in. I'm using the stock rear end, stock upper and lower rear control arms (reinforced not lengthen), stock pan hard bar.
> 
> I put a TH350 transmission in it. But I had to cut the front section of the driveshaft to fit 'cause the transmission tail is longer than the powerglide.
> 
> So the front section of the driveshaft is cut and balanced b4 the center bearing. The second half of the drive shaft which is from the center bearing to the rear diff is stock.
> 
> Now I hit the switch for the fist time in this car since all this work has been done and the driver rear wheel moves forward closer to the front of the car than thee passenger side is this normal?
> 
> AND I ripped the center bearing out from its location....Actual the rear driveshaft pushed forward and the center bearing support ripped out from the frame...If I used a heavy duty center bearing would that help?
> 
> To my understanding the center bearing is bolted to the frame and it’s not supposed to move. Now because the rear piece driveshaft is stock...this shouldn't happen?
> What could be the problem here?
> :uh:
> *


you need a slip on your rear driveshaft,,to make it telescopic,,i got them pm me for price


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 4 2010, 05:53 AM~16793536
> *you need a slip on your rear driveshaft,,to make it telescopic,,i got them  pm me for price
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

when the rear lifts there is fast motion on the driveshaft from hydro's. The drive shaft gets pulled from the rear since its moving unlike the front section attached to the stationary transmission.. The rear needs a slip joint to allow the motion from the pull. The reason the rear moved is because of the stress on the all metal carrier. On the old rubber carrier the rubber would give way and pull the bearing out of the rubber and slap around. If there is no rubber to give then the driveshaft will pull on the rear axle and movement will give way to your bushings on your trailer arms for your axle. It is a simple fix and most driveline shops can do it or contact Big Rich on here. Don't get stressed, its an easy fix for around a couple hundered.


----------



## torrance

you need a heavy duty carrier bearing. and slip yolk. then get yourself a wishbone. your ass wont jump to the side when you hit it up.


----------



## pink63impala

And. Notch the bottom of the tunnel out


----------



## 5DEUCE

You need one of these, I got mine from BigRich on here works great, and a heavy duty center bearing would definately be recomended also :biggrin:


----------



## mr sal62

X2


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 6 2010, 07:08 PM~16816036
> *You need one of these, I got mine from BigRich on here works great, and a heavy duty center bearing would definately be recomended also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that chromed? can Big Rich get me one of these?


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by plank_@Mar 7 2010, 02:27 AM~16817955
> *Is that chromed? can Big Rich get me one of these?
> *



yes and yes :biggrin:


----------



## slick_oo

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 5 2010, 08:30 PM~16808556
> *And. Notch the bottom of the tunnel out
> *



How much do I have to notch?


----------



## torrance

notch as much as you need until it doesnt hit.


----------



## slick_oo

Anyone has picks of a notched frame?


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 5 2010, 09:30 PM~16808556
> *And. Notch the bottom of the tunnel out
> *


:yes: :yes: 

Without notching, you will still have problems, even with a slip yoke. The axle moving side-side is not a huge problem, just be careful raising the ass while driving. The stock setup on the Impalas causes this. Wishbone would fix it if you are concerned.


----------



## slick_oo

:thumbsup:


----------



## chubbson20s

which side does the teloscope part go towards? rear end or near the center support bearing?


----------



## dcairns

The telescoping part of the shaft is the rear shaft.

In this picture, the front is to the left, rear to the right. In the middle, from left to right, you can see the center bearing, U-joint and telescoping section.


----------



## jesse13

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 6 2010, 08:08 PM~16816036
> *You need one of these, I got mine from BigRich on here works great, and a heavy duty center bearing would definately be recomended also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much???


----------



## el_borrego

do u guys know where i can get on welded back it broke at the tip of the telescopic


----------



## soriano




----------

